# Need help - which costume should I buy?



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! As early as now, I'm planning our Halloween costumes. I stumbled upon a great site that offers variety of costumes of any occasion. I found three great costumes for my little boy to choose from and I need your help to choose the best one. The choices are numbered below:

#1: http://www.wallao.com/cool-ghoul-cos...n-fancy-dress/

#2: http://www.wallao.com/cell-block-psy...ecter-costume/

#3: http://www.wallao.com/demented-docto...n-fancy-dress/

I will surely appreciate your opinions and choice. Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I get this same message on each of the three pages/links "The page you were looking for appears to have been moved, deleted or does not exist"
Sorry, not able to help you with this one.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I get the same 3 messages as Fontgeek, looks like I too can't help either! Sorry.*_


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

melgibbs said:


> Hi everyone! As early as now, I'm planning our Halloween costumes. I stumbled upon a great site that offers variety of costumes of any occasion. I found three great costumes for my little boy to choose from and I need your help to choose the best one. The choices are numbered below:
> 
> #1: http://www.wallao.com/cool-ghoul-cos...n-fancy-dress/
> 
> ...


cool-ghoul-costume-kids-scary-white-ghost-halloween-fancy-dress

cell-block-psycho-child-boy-mental-ward-prisoner-convict-hannibal-lecter-costume

demented-doctor-costume-kids-halloween-fancy-dress

I'm curious. If your son is going to choose the costume, why do you want our opinions? Wouldn't his opinion be the only one that matters?


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the ghoul.


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Hauntiholik said:


> cool-ghoul-costume-kids-scary-white-ghost-halloween-fancy-dress
> 
> cell-block-psycho-child-boy-mental-ward-prisoner-convict-hannibal-lecter-costume
> 
> ...


You have a point there! But I would love to hear the experts/enthusiasts's opinions. BTW thanks for fixing the links!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

I don't like the ghoul in the fact that anyone could make it easily..

I like the doctor


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Georgeb68 and silent howl! Anyone else here?


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

First off, thanks for your help!
I asked my boy about his preference between the ghoul and the doctor. Guess what? He chose the ghoul. We already got the costume and we really like the quality of the costume and the fast delivery. Highly recommended! Great service!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay Ya'll!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought the ghoul was pretty cool myself. Since he got the costume you should post a pic with him in it. The catalog pics always look different the actual costume.


----------

